
Revisiting stable-kernel regressions - luu
https://lwn.net/Articles/812231/
======
alexandernst
Does the Linux Kernel has some sort of Unit Testing Framework? Is it being
used? If “no”, then why?

~~~
gregkh
Yes, it is used, but of course it is not all-inclusive to handle all hardware
types out there in the world. That takes actual real-world usage to exercise
that, although kernelci is starting to pick up the slack in that area.

